# [solved] Mittels coreutils-8.4 das System zerschossen?

## tomhog

11.04.2010: Problemlösung: Hatte in der /etc/env.d/02locale kein LC_ALL gesetzt... Da also mein de_DE.UTF-8 rein und es läuft wieder. Ich bin mir noch nicht schlüssig, ab das noch "selbst schuld" oder schon ein Bug ist   :Cool: 

Danke an den User "Blake Carrington", der mich in die richtige Richtung schubste.

==========================================

10.04.2010: update: Downgrade via 

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge =sys-apps/coreutils-7.5-r1
```

 hat das Problem erstmal gelindert, siehe Topic nebenan

==========================================

Nach längerer Zeit wollte ich mal wieder "richtig" updaten (sonst hat mich die KDE-Liste erschreckt und ich hab nur einzelne Pakete bzw system 

emerged) - und jetzt will emerge mehr  :Sad: 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 214) x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70

 * shared-mime-info-0.70.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

sort: sort.c:1306: inittables_mb: Assertion `mblength != (size_t)-1 && mblength != (size_t)-2' failed.

sort: sort.c:1306: inittables_mb: Assertion `mblength != (size_t)-1 && mblength != (size_t)-2' failed.

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /dev/null

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1466: /dev/null: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /dev/null

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1466: /dev/null: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /dev/null

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1466: /dev/null: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /dev/null

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1499: /dev/null: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /dev/null

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1502: /dev/null: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 41: /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 41: /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  execve:       /usr/bin/install

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /usr/bin/install

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 723: /usr/bin/install: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 217: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack: Permission denied

 * ERROR: x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70 failed:

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 217: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack: Permission denied

 *   Failed to create dir '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/work'

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 217: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack: Permission denied

 *

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 217: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack: Permission denied

 * Call stack:

ACCESS DENIED  execve:       /usr/bin/basename

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /usr/bin/basename

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 46: /usr/bin/basename: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 217: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack: Permission denied

 *            , line 2176:  Called ebuild_main

ACCESS DENIED  execve:       /usr/bin/basename

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /usr/bin/basename

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 46: /usr/bin/basename: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 217: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack: Permission denied

 *            , line 2094:  Called dyn_unpack

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 217: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack: Permission denied

 *   ebuild.sh, line  723:  Called die

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 217: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack: Permission denied

 * The specific snippet of code:

ACCESS DENIED  execve:       /usr/bin/sed

ACCESS DENIED  execve:       /usr/bin/sed

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /usr/bin/sed

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 114: /usr/bin/sed: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /usr/bin/sed

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 127: /usr/bin/sed: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 217: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack: Permission denied

 *

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 217: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack: Permission denied

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70',

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 217: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack: Permission denied

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70'.

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /usr/portage/profiles/repo_name

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 152: /usr/portage/profiles/repo_name: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/.die_hooks

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 165: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/.die_hooks: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 217: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack: Permission denied

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/build.log'.

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 217: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack: Permission denied

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/environment'.

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 217: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack: Permission denied

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/work/shared-mime-info-0.70'

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/.exit_status

/usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 181: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/.exit_status: Permission denied

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-4290.log"

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line 

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/null

A: /dev/null

R: /dev/null

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/null

A: /dev/null

R: /dev/null

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/null

A: /dev/null

R: /dev/null

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/null

A: /dev/null

R: /dev/null

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/null

A: /dev/null

R: /dev/null

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_rd

S: deny

P: /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc

A: /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc

R: /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_rd

S: deny

P: /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc

A: /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc

R: /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: execve

S: deny

P: /usr/bin/install

A: /usr/bin/install

R: /usr/bin/install

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_rd

S: deny

P: /usr/bin/install

A: /usr/bin/install

R: /usr/bin/install

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: execve

S: deny

P: /usr/bin/basename

A: /usr/bin/basename

R: /bin/basename

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_rd

S: deny

P: /usr/bin/basename

A: /usr/bin/basename

R: /bin/basename

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: execve

S: deny

P: /usr/bin/basename

A: /usr/bin/basename

R: /bin/basename

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_rd

S: deny

P: /usr/bin/basename

A: /usr/bin/basename

R: /bin/basename

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: execve

S: deny

P: /usr/bin/sed

A: /usr/bin/sed

R: /bin/sed

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: execve

S: deny

P: /usr/bin/sed

A: /usr/bin/sed

R: /bin/sed

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_rd

S: deny

P: /usr/bin/sed

A: /usr/bin/sed

R: /bin/sed

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_rd

S: deny

P: /usr/bin/sed

A: /usr/bin/sed

R: /bin/sed

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_wr

S: deny

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/.die_hooks

A: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/.die_hooks

R: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/.die_hooks

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

A: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

R: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/logging/unpack

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/.exit_status

A: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/.exit_status

R: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/.exit_status

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 * The ebuild phase 'unpack' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313). Normally, before

 * exiting, bash should have displayed an error message above. If bash did

 * not produce an error message above, it's possible that the ebuild has

 * called `exit` when it should have called `die` instead. This behavior

 * may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or a hardware problem

 * such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is not reproducible or

 * it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to be triggered by a

 * hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem then you should try

 * some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest. Please do not report

 * this as a bug unless it is consistently reproducible and you are sure

 * that your bash binary and hardware are functioning properly.

sort: sort.c:1306: inittables_mb: Assertion `mblength != (size_t)-1 && mblength != (size_t)-2' failed.

sort: sort.c:1306: inittables_mb: Assertion `mblength != (size_t)-1 && mblength != (size_t)-2' failed.

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 41: /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_rd:      /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 41: /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/.die_hooks

/usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh: line 790: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/.die_hooks: Permission denied

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:      /dev/null

/usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh: line 809: /dev/null: Permission denied

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-4409.log"

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

F: open_rd

S: deny

P: /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc

A: /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc

R: /usr/portage/profiles/base/profile.bashrc

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh die_hooks

F: open_rd

S: deny

P: /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc

A: /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc

R: /usr/portage/profiles/arch/x86/profile.bashrc

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh die_hooks

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/.die_hooks

A: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/.die_hooks

R: /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/.die_hooks

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh die_hooks

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/null

A: /dev/null

R: /dev/null

C: /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh die_hooks

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 * The ebuild phase 'die_hooks' has exited unexpectedly. This type of

 * behavior is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable

 * assignments (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313).

 * Normally, before exiting, bash should have displayed an error message

 * above. If bash did not produce an error message above, it's possible

 * that the ebuild has called `exit` when it should have called `die`

 * instead. This behavior may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or

 * a hardware problem such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is

 * not reproducible or it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to

 * be triggered by a hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem

 * then you should try some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest.

 * Please do not report this as a bug unless it is consistently

 * reproducible and you are sure that your bash binary and hardware are

 * functioning properly. 

>>> Failed to emerge x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70/temp/build.log'
```

```
Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 09 Apr 2010 16:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3, 2.6.4-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.4 

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acpi alsa audiofile berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanioa cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus divx4linux dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm hal hbci iconv imagemagick ipv6 java jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3support qt4 readline reflection samba sdl session slang smime spell spl sse ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia  vesa nv" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Selbstverständlich kann ich auf die augfelisteten Dateien zugreifen, manueller "sort"-Aufruf klappt auch, der PC ansich funktioniert (CPU, HDD, Netzwerk) wunderbar, ein emerge --sync läuft auch durch.

```
crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3  9. Apr 2010  /dev/null
```

letztes erfolgreiches Update waren (ausgerechnet?) die coreutils:

```
1270822320:  >>> emerge (41 of 255) sys-apps/coreutils-8.4 to /

1270822324:  === (41 of 255) Cleaning (sys-apps/coreutils-8.4::/usr/portage/sys-apps/coreutils/coreutils-8.4.ebuild)

1270822324:  === (41 of 255) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/coreutils-8.4::/usr/portage/sys-apps/coreutils/coreutils-8.4.ebuild)

1270822674:  === (41 of 255) Merging (sys-apps/coreutils-8.4::/usr/portage/sys-apps/coreutils/coreutils-8.4.ebuild)

1270822681:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-apps/coreutils:0

1270822681:  === Unmerging... (sys-apps/coreutils-7.5-r1)

1270822684:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/coreutils-7.5-r1

1270822688:  === (41 of 255) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-apps/coreutils-8.4::/usr/portage/sys-apps/coreutils/coreutils-8.4.ebuild)

1270822688:  ::: completed emerge (41 of 255) sys-apps/coreutils-8.4 to /

1270822688:  >>> emerge (42 of 255) x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70 to /

1270822691:  === (42 of 255) Cleaning (x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70::/usr/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info/shared-mime-info-0.70.ebuild)

1270822691:  === (42 of 255) Compiling/Merging (x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.70::/usr/portage/x11-misc/shared-mime-info/shared-mime-info-0.70.ebuild)

1270822697:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1270822698:  *** exiting unsuccessfully with status '1'.

1270822715:  *** terminating.
```

Ein Coreutis-Downgrade scheitert ebenso, sonst hätte ich das mal probiert   :Wink: 

Für irgendwelche Hinweise bin ich dankbar, schlimmstenfalls update ich halt nie mehr   :Idea: Last edited by tomhog on Sun Apr 11, 2010 9:18 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Max Steel

etc-update ausgeführt?

portage uptoday?

----------

## tomhog

Ja, etc-update durchgeführt, portage sollte aktuell sein - hat ja auch schon 44 Pakete erfolgreich installiert, bis eben die coreutils kamen.

----------

## ScytheMan

revdep-rebuild auch gemacht?

ist das problem reproduzierbar? (also wenn du core-utils nochmal installierst?)

----------

## tomhog

revdep-rebuild hat nur irgendwelchen audiokram gefunden, und ja, reproduzierbar war es.

Hab dann den Hinweis gekommen, daß es am Unicode-Useflag liegen könnte, und nachdem ich dann mein LC_ALL definiert habe, hat alles funktioniert. 

Für mich ist das also nun erledigt, wer sich da näher mit befassen will, kann ja mal LC_ALL rausnehmen und schauen, obs auch Probleme gibt  :Smile: 

(Frage am Rande: darf sowas passieren, wenn das nicht (richtig) gesetzt ist? Bug im ebuild oder eigenes Verschulden?)

----------

## ScytheMan

LANG="de_DE@euro" 

klingt so als solltest du dein System auf utf8 umstellen (gibt im wiki gute beiträge zu)

bei mir sieht das jedenfalls so aus:

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

kann schon daran liegen.

----------

## tomhog

Das System ist (eigentlich) umgestellt, aber ja, in der make.conf war noch was altes   :Shocked: 

----------

## Josef.95

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/utf-8.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml

 :Wink: 

----------

## tomhog

Ja, zumindest ersteren Link habe ich damals genutzt.

Nur steht da trotzdem nicht, daß in der make.conf auch noch ein alter Eintrag hängen könnte   :Cool: 

----------

